# Mẹo Vệ Sinh Nệm Tatana Hiệu Quả



## Dungtran (30/12/19)

Nệm là một vận dụng khó có thể thiếu trong mỗi giấc ngủ của mỗi người. Và thông thường mỗi người đều dành hết 1/3 thời gian để ngủ, nên việc chọn đúng nệm phù hợp và điều vô cùng quan trọng, nhưng việc vệ sinh, giữ gìn nệm sạch sẽ, bền bỉ cũng là điều cần thiết, trong việc mang lại cho chúng ta sự thoải mái nhất.

Việc vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên không chỉ giúp bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi những vi khuẩn, nấm mốc gây bệnh, mà còn là một phần giúp chúng ta tiếp kiệm được chi phí chi tiêu, nhờ vào việc vệ sinh đúng cách mà tấm nệm được bền bỉ qua thời gian hơn.

Bạn có thể tự vệ sinh tại nhà bằng những nguyên liệu và vận dụng cực đơn sau.

*Nguyên chính gây ra vết bẩn và mùi hôi nệm:*

Bụi bẩn trong không khí
Tế bào chết từ cơ thể, mồ hôi bám trên nệm
Vết nước tiểu, bụi bẩn từ đồ chơi của trẻ
Vết nước cà phê, mùi hôi thuốc lá
Các vết bẩn của chó mèo….
*Các bước vệ sinh nệm *

*1. Loại bỏ các bụi bẩn*
Trong các vấn đề vệ sinh, loại bỏ bụi bẩn là điều cần thiết yếu thiếu và không thể thiếu.
Đầu tiền bạn cần hút mọi các bụi bẩn từ tóc, da chết và các vết bẩn khác, từ  máy hút bụi, hút mọi góc ngách và khe rãnh để đảm bảo nệm được sạch nhất. Nếu chẳng may bạn không có máy, cũng chả sao cả, bạn chỉ cần dùng cây gậy đập vào nệm để bụi bẩn được thoát hết ra.






_Hút hết những bụi bẩn ẩn chứa trong tấm nệm_​
*2. Loại bỏ các vết bẩn dính trên nệm*
Hoàn tan 2 thìa nước oxy gìa khoảng 30ml và 1 thìa nước rửa chén vào trong  bát nhỏ, đánh tan để tạo thành bọt.
Sau đó dùng bàn chải đánh răng nhúng vào phần bọt và chà nhè trên bề mặt nệm. Sau đó bạn nên dùng 1 chiếc khăn sạch và ẩm để lau lại. Với dung dịch tẩy rửa này có thể làm sạch các vết bẩn từ thức ăn, bụi và đồ uống.

*3. Khử mùi hôi nệm với baking soda*
Sau khi loại bỏ mọi vết bẩn, bạn có thể khử mùi hôi nệm bằng cách rắc baking soda trên toàn bộ bề mặt nệm. Và để trong vòng 30’ để muối phát huy tác dụng, thấm hút mồ hôi cùng các chất lỏng trên bề mặt nệm.
Ngoài ra, nếu muốn bạn cũng có thể để baking soda lưu trú lâu hơn, để muối có thể phát huy tối đa tác dụng.






_Dùng baking soda để loại bỏ mùi hôi nệm_​
*4. Hút bụi lần 2*
Sau khi khử mùi, bạn nên dùng máy hút để loại bỏ baking soda và bụi bẩn trên nệm 1 lần nữa.






Hút bụi lần 2 để vừa loại bỏ bụi bẩn và muối trên nệm​
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể lặp đi lặp lại những bước trên để nệm được sạch tối đa nhé!

*5. Phơi nệm*
Cuối cùng để nệm trở nên tinh tươm, bạn nên phơi nệm ở ngoài gió, nơi thoáng mát nhất để nệm thoát ẩm còn sót lại, Tránh phơi dưới ánh nắng trực tiếp làm ảnh hưởng đến cấu trúc cũng như chất liệu nệm.

Hi vọng, với những bước vệ sinh nệm đơn giản trên, sẽ giúp cho nệm của bạn luôn được sạch sẽ, bền bỉ cùng thời gian.


----------

